# XClio A380Plus, Mobo issues



## punisher86 (Oct 4, 2006)

I got XClio A380Plus Twin Engine Gaming Case and I bought Gigabyte AM2 AMD 790X mobo...
The problem is the mobo wont fit:sigh:
The screw holes are all over the place :4-dontkno
It says "Extended ATX main board fit inside" in the specs of the case
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-019-OK

So does that mean it takes only Extended ATX mobos?
Is there a mobo that woud fit into that damn case?:sigh:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the screw holes are all over the place to cater for the different size m/boards
you just screw the standoffs into the appropiate holes for your m/board usually 9
if you do the rear 3 first,then the 2 others going across the bottom and top then the centre 2 it's easier to line up the correct holes


----------



## punisher86 (Oct 4, 2006)

Well its not easy to line up the correct holes with Gigabyte AM2 AMD 790X mobo
As I said the screw holes of the case dont match up with the holes on the mobo


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

apart from there being only 7 holes they look to be in standard positions for a atx case
put the top 3 in and place the m/b on them
dip a match stick in some ink or some thing similar and put it through the holes to mark the the backing plate


----------



## punisher86 (Oct 4, 2006)

None of the holes are in standard positions 
I've tried it many times :sigh:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you can either return the case or undersize drill holes where you have marked them and thread in the standoff


----------



## punisher86 (Oct 4, 2006)

I tried that mobo on Antec case aswell, same problem..
So I want to get a new mobo: Asus M3A32-MVP Deluxe
Do u know if the Asus M3A32-MVP Deluxe has screw holes inthe same positions as Gygabyte one?
And how about Extended ATX mobos? Are they any good?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

have a look at the position of the holes on the asus site page for that m/board


----------

